# What detailing products did you finish off today?



## wayne451

Thought I’d start this off as I managed to finish off 4 separate bottles today, albeit one is just a refill.

Maybe I’m slightly warped but I like to finish off products. In fact, I sometimes intentionally use them even if I have superior products just so that I feel I’m reducing stock, so to speak. I felt pictures of empty bottles was pushing it a bit so didn’t bother. :lol:

So, what have you finished today and would you get it again, plus your reasons why?

Autoglym leather cleaner - Polished off a bottle I’ve had for probably in excess of 10 years, albeit I’ve only really started using it in the last 2 years as my daily has full leather trim. Whilst it’s a good cleaner (the interior in my 108 came out of another vehicle and was covered in grease and oil when I bought it for a bargain price, it took me about 7 hours to clean both front seats and the rear bench before I fitted them and wired in the side impact air bags) I have others that are also good cleaners and/or leave a leather smell after use, something the Autoglym leather cleaner didn’t do. I would not look to buy another bottle.

Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer - I mix this 50:50 with an old Black Friday deal from 2 years ago that Car-Chem offered. Great stuff. 
Ive already bought another bottle. 

Auto Allure Iron it out (bleeding fallout remover) - This stuff, as you’ll suspect, smells utterly awful. I’ll be honest and say it was the first fallout remover I ever bought. I’ve bought a few more since and have to say this was my favourite, especially as on one occasion 2 old Women came out of the house opposite to get in a taxi and commented how the drains must be blocked? :lol:
Would I buy it again - No. whilst it’s a good product, the actions of their ‘former’ owner on here left a sour taste in my mouth so for that alone I’m out.

Flash APC - Ok, it was only my Autoglym bottle with a 20:1 mix in but it ran out again. As this stuff costs me about 5p per refill it’s fantastic. Flash APC is peanuts if caught at the right time in a major supermarket.
I’d buy it again in a flash. Sorry, had to do that pun...


----------



## 350Chris

Not today - but I did at the weekend...and I find it strangely satisfying to finish something in its entirety 

A bottle of carpro ironx 
A bottle of poorboys bug squash
A bottle of auto finesse total

All have spares or alternatives already sat on the shelves and it still prompted me to put a detailing order in for no real reason :lol:


----------



## Peter77

Just finished up the dregs from a bottle of autoglanz mist interior detailer/dressing. 
Was really nice to use, smelled ace and left a lovely factory finish. 
Would I buy it again? Yes. But I already have others to use up first. 

P.S, good thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash.
Very satisfying there was exactly 5ml left.
It's lasted over a year and replacement received this week ready to go :detailer:


----------



## RaceGlazer

Emptied out a bottle of Sugar Soap yesterday - currently detailing skirting boards...cars filthy...


----------



## garage_dweller

You need to get yourself a tin of Zinsser bullseye 123plus, no rubbing down and no sugar soap required. Put it straight on existing paintwork with zero prep required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Finally finished my 5L of magifoam...I will not be replacing it!

Also finished out my H2Go and the dregs of a bottle of gtechniq c5


----------



## Denzle

Just finished a bottle of BSD/FK425 50/50 mix.


----------



## Johnyb

350Chris said:


> Finally finished my 5L of magifoam...I will not be replacing it!
> 
> Also finished out my H2Go and the dregs of a bottle of gtechniq c5


What you gonna try next?


----------



## atbalfour

Gyeon Tyre! Need to buy some more... the finish is unmatched by anything else I've used.


----------



## 350Chris

Johnyb said:


> What you gonna try next?


I have Bouncers Its All White for foam duties - but I am generally going off of foam stages for anything other than the heavily soiled cars.

Whilst foam looks impressive to passers by, I'm just not getting what I want from it. That being said - magifoam was pants and the Bouncers stuff is infinitely better


----------



## Johnyb

350Chris said:


> I have Bouncers Its All White for foam duties - but I am generally going off of foam stages for anything other than the heavily soiled cars.
> 
> Whilst foam looks impressive to passers by, I'm just not getting what I want from it. That being said - magifoam was pants and the Bouncers stuff is infinitely better


Yes I honestly never used to use it but I bought 5ltrs of magifoam in the sale after seeing its a "must" in the detailing scene but I just find it just ads time and needs a good 15 mins to soften the dirt, then rinsing it all off is a bit of a pain. I find a good rinse normally does the same job. Maybe the foam is crap


----------



## 350Chris

Johnyb said:


> Yes I honestly never used to use it but I bought 5ltrs of magifoam in the sale after seeing its a "must" in the detailing scene but I just find it just ads time and needs a good 15 mins to soften the dirt, then rinsing it all off is a bit of a pain. I find a good rinse normally does the same job. Maybe the foam is crap


I was using it neat mixed with citrus prewash just to get anything from it...and to use it up!


----------



## Al_G

I prefer pre-wash to foam IMO. Foam gets everywhere (under the hood etc), doesn’t seem as effective and also takes loads longer.


----------



## Brian1612

Finished a 500ml bottle of Autoglanz Piste and my 2nd tub of Autofoam (5L). Have a lot of pre washes that are ph neutral and as such, less effective to get through. Will just be adding some surfex to them to give more cleaning power 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

I finished off a 500ml bottle of something called ‘Eco wash’ today. It was an ecologically friendly shampoo that I picked up many years ago for a quid, it still had the reduced sticker on the front. You know the type, the ones in the generic bottles that you see in places like B&M or the car section in Morrisons. 

Not that I’ve ever seen it anywhere else but there’s no way on this earth I’d buy it again, it is complete and utter dog-log. Literally no suds, no slickness and I must have put about 100mls in the bucket. 

This is hands down the worst shampoo I’ve ever used (and I’ve used Chemical Guys Wonder Wash! :lol, in fact it’s the worst product I’ve ever used - period.


----------



## wayne451

Polished off a bottle of Dr Leather advanced formula leather cleaner today.
It’s a product I’d had for a couple of years after reading reviews on here. The leather in my car is typically cleaned weekly so this would be overkill but it has a pleasant leather smell too.

I picked up another bottle a year or so ago via the classified section on here. If I’d not have bought a bottle already I would be buying a replacement. Retained the sprayer from my existing bottle for use on the next one. The only gripe I’d have with this product would be that the bottles lose their shape and deform.


----------



## Kev.O

I’ve a few 5 litre Auto Finesse containers and would love to get them out my garage as they only have a small amount left so would love some 500ml containers if anyone is throwing them out. More than happy to pay the postage. 

Sound Odd but the 5 litre containers are so big I can’t find space in my cupboards for them.


----------



## Andyblue

Kev.O said:


> I've a few 5 litre Auto Finesse containers and would love to get them out my garage as they only have a small amount left so would love some 500ml containers if anyone is throwing them out. More than happy to pay the postage.
> 
> Sound Odd but the 5 litre containers are so big I can't find space in my cupboards for them.


Why not recycle some fruit juice containers ? The 1L fresh orange / apple plastic bottle type.?

I have and they work great - quick clean, soak to remove / soften glue on the label, wipe round with some tar remover - clean bottle to decant into :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O

Andyblue said:


> Why not recycle some fruit juice containers ? The 1L fresh orange / apple plastic bottle type.?
> 
> I have and they work great - quick clean, soak to remove / soften glue on the label, wipe round with some tar remover - clean bottle to decant into :thumb:


Nice idea and I've done something similar with the last touch QD but won't quite look the same in my detailing cupboard


----------



## cole_scirocco

Finished off Gyeon T2 on my last clean so opted for the new Car Chem stuff... I need more T2.


----------



## Andyblue

Kev.O said:


> Nice idea and I've done something similar with the last touch QD but won't quite look the same in my detailing cupboard


Cheers - I've done it with a few 5L that have run down. Also done it when I've either donated some stuff or had a deal with a mate or 2 on buying 5L and splitting it...


----------



## Bill58

Used the last of a tub of Dr Leather wipes and then started a new tub as I've yet to find anything better.


----------



## Jack

Finished off my gtechniq g2 and wowos tyre restorer


----------



## wayne451

So, finished another one off today...

Auto Allure - Bright tyres. Smells very ‘chemically’, spreads well, leaves a nice glossy look to the tyres, doesn’t sling (liquid rather than a gel). I’ve finally finished off a 1 litre bottle of the stuff. Would I buy it again - No. This comes back to the same issue I referenced in my opening post - whilst it’s a good product, the actions of their ‘former’ owner on here left a sour taste in my mouth so for that alone I’m out. Quite sad really as they do a few products that I really rate but I just refuse to deal with people that behave in that fashion.


----------



## 350Chris

4 x MF cloths....they have been clinging on to life every use and they have gradually been, folded, folded and folded again whilst being used for less and less 'valued' jobs...

When I caught myself wiping up a spillage on the garage floor with one...it was time to commit them to the big landfill in the sky

Remember, a MF is for a job - not for life! :lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

My 5ltr container of Autosmart Red 7 finally finished.

Trying to decide if I buy it again or stick with AS Smart Wheels. Choices choices


----------



## Brian1612

My second 5L bottle of autofoam finished today... such an epic pre wash & at this time of the year, a god send.

















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

Bill58 said:


> Used the last of a tub of Dr Leather wipes and then started a new tub as I've yet to find anything better.


I just bought my Dad a tub. He has a detailer look after his car (He's nearly 80)...but I thought they'd be perfect for emergencies / in the interim / for any grubby marks etc.

Have you tried the Dodo juice Supernatural spray / wipes at all ?


----------



## Commander2874

Brian1612 said:


> My second 5L bottle of autofoam finished today... such an epic pre wash & at this time of the year, a god send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


What's your dilution ratio?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

finished off my Duragloss 901 shampoo today, do love this shampoo, but i have loads of others in the arsenal to use before i get some more of it, but i will get some more!


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Car chem pre wash snow foam and also 5 litre of ez car care citrus!


----------



## Nidge76

HDD Brake Through wheel shampoo. Quite happy with it but not sure it offers much over an ordinary shampoo.

Plus my wheels are always so dirty between washes I usually need a proper wheel cleaner anyway.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Commander2874 said:


> What's your dilution ratio?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Its used at 4% PIR.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## soren40

Mitchell and King, Titan, Cloak and QD. Got to say i have every one of there products and are superb, even better now the liquids have been drastically reduced. if you have ever thought of trying then now is the time to do so, no brainer.


----------



## RT1994

Finished a bottle of BSD today, but have another two unopened in the garage so still happy 😬


----------



## Wilkoj66

Z2 Pro, on Saturday.


----------



## PugIain

A bottle of CIF.
Lemon flavour tha knows.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Cleared out a bottle of KC Green Star, a ropey spray trigger and a well abused Dodo clay bar...I am starting to feel the itch of another order


----------



## tosh

2 bottles of Mothers Tyre Cleaner
May try AG Rebound next


----------



## BarryAllen

wayne451 said:


> So, finished another one off today...
> 
> Auto Allure - Bright tyres. Smells very 'chemically', spreads well, leaves a nice glossy look to the tyres, doesn't sling (liquid rather than a gel). I've finally finished off a 1 litre bottle of the stuff. Would I buy it again - No. This comes back to the same issue I referenced in my opening post - whilst it's a good product, the actions of their 'former' owner on here left a sour taste in my mouth so for that alone I'm out. Quite sad really as they do a few products that I really rate but I just refuse to deal with people that behave in that fashion.


Auto Allure Boost is/was a brilliant product, on daily beaters - the shine just lasted for ages. I'm strecthing out my last bottle as best I can because it will be a sad day when it's finished.

Don't suppose anyone knows (for a fact) what other own label product is the same thing? I mean Auto Allure didn't manufacture so I assume others were re-badging this stuff too ?


----------



## Radish293

Autoglym tar and adhesive remover. 5l can lasted well over 3 years. Koch Chemie Fw to replace it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coldflame90

Some cheap snowfoam

Auto Finesse Citrus power

Auto Finesse Aqua Coat


----------



## 350Chris

Binned off a bottle of Angelwax Nemesis on the paint from hell, a dodo juice clay bar that I dropped, a bottle of Ironx and a couple of ropey microfibres 

More to do tomorrow...so will see what else I can thin out of the ranks as I have spares of everything:lol:


----------



## wayne451

Finished off a little sample bottle of Autobrite Direct Pinksheen. It was an interior trim dressing that I had got off someone on here from the classified section as part of a bulk of sample size products.

It wouldn’t be everyone’s cup of tea as it leaves a very shiny finish but I personally really liked it. Smells lovely too. I’ve retained the very useful sized sample bottle and I’ll put something else in it for the meantime as it’s a great size to keep hidden away in the door bins. 

Once all this Covid-19 crap is over I’ll look to get some more of this.


----------



## minimadmotorman

wayne451 said:


> Finished off a little sample bottle of Autobrite Direct Pinksheen. It was an interior trim dressing that I had got off someone on here from the classified section as part of a bulk of sample size products.
> 
> It wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea as it leaves a very shiny finish but I personally really liked it. Smells lovely too. I've retained the very useful sized sample bottle and I'll put something else in it for the meantime as it's a great size to keep hidden away in the door bins.
> 
> Once all this Covid-19 crap is over I'll look to get some more of this.


Order it now as AB are offering free delivery at present.


----------



## spyk3d

I finished off the last of my 5l tardis at the weekend after having it for about 5 years. Great stuff and would love to replace it with more of the same but don't want another 5L of it.


----------



## 350Chris

I finished off a bottle of menzerna 2500, a couple of clay bars (one of which was brand new and I dropped it  ) and binned out a couple of polishing pads that were too far gone.

I have selected most of my go to products now...so am starting the 5L top ups for key liquids


----------



## wayne451

minimadmotorman said:


> Order it now as AB are offering free delivery at present.


I'm making a conscious effort not to buy anything lately that needs delivery. Happy to pay a few quid more at a later date, not like the car will get much use in the meantime?

My logic being, the fewer products, manufacturers, pickers, delivery drivers or posties moving about the better. :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman

wayne451 said:


> I'm making a conscious effort not to buy anything lately that needs delivery. Happy to pay a few quid more at a later date, not like the car will get much use in the meantime?
> 
> My logic being, the fewer products, manufacturers, pickers, delivery drivers or posties moving about the better. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## polt

wayne451 said:


> I'm making a conscious effort not to buy anything lately that needs delivery. Happy to pay a few quid more at a later date, not like the car will get much use in the meantime?
> 
> My logic being, the fewer products, manufacturers, pickers, delivery drivers or posties moving about the better. :thumb:





minimadmotorman said:


> :thumb:


:thumb:This, don't want it to affect detailing suppliers but my personal opinion is we need to minimise exposure to this invisible serial killer as much as possible:thumb: may sound a bit over dramatic but i am sure there is something we are not being told here.....
Keep safe guys and gals


----------



## wayne451

Finished off some Carplan Bug Blitz today. 

Just some cheap bottle that was picked up years back but I polished it off by using it as a clay lube where it performed admirably to be fair. 

I’d not buy it again as I’ve got plenty of other stuff that’s fit for purpose.


----------



## wayne451

Another one down...

Car-Chem 500ml air freshener. I picked it up during the Christmas sale of 2018 and opted for ‘bubblegum’ flavour.

It is very sweet smelling (as to be expected with bubblegum) and it doesn’t linger. Had to reapply to the front matts every 2 days or so, if not more frequently? 

Another one I’ll not be replacing, albeit the vast majority of Car-Chem stuff I do find to be great.


----------



## Brian1612

wayne451 said:


> Another one down...
> 
> Car-Chem 500ml air freshener. I picked it up during the Christmas sale of 2018 and opted for 'bubblegum' flavour.
> 
> It is very sweet smelling (as to be expected with bubblegum) and it doesn't linger. Had to reapply to the front matts every 2 days or so, if not more frequently?
> 
> Another one I'll not be replacing, albeit the vast majority of Car-Chem stuff I do find to be great.


Currently using this also & find the same, 2-3 days is the norm. Smells nice though but still looking for the holy grail of spray air freshener that will last 1+ week.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Compo

Just finished off some Detailed Online Ceramic Elite Detailer, reasonable stuff but i prefer Turtle Wax Hybrid and Sonax BSD as both seem to give better optical clarity.


----------



## Sim

Finished off these today 










Luckily I have spares


----------



## karlp606

After a good detail session does anyone else just look out the living room window and stare at their vehicle glimmering and admire your detailing work...or is it just me lol


----------



## Commander2874

My carpro reset shampoo and bilt hamber Auto wheel.
Also nearing the end of Angelwax Vision which is a great glass cleaner. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Can’t imagine I’d finish anything off at the rate I’m buying new stuff 🤦


----------



## atbalfour

Gyeon 'Tire' Cleaner - very mild, no better than an APC wouldn't recommend.
Bilt Hamber Korrosol - I seem to get about 3 cars out of a bottle, more has arrived.
Polish Angel Supersport - Ordered 100ml in March, applied to 6 or 7 cars including a double layer on my own two. Ordered more.


----------



## P2K

karlp606 said:


> After a good detail session does anyone else just look out the living room window and stare at their vehicle glimmering and admire your detailing work...or is it just me lol


Hell yeah, and the bedroom window.
I'm sure my neighbours think I've lost it:lol:


----------



## Kenan

Autoglym bodywork shampoo, had it in the 2.5l so been with me a while. I have other shampoos I much prefer.


----------



## P2K

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, like most people I like this stuff.
I'll probably get some more but I have some Dodo Juice Apple iFoam to try first.


----------



## Commander2874

P2K said:


> Hell yeah, and the bedroom window.
> 
> I'm sure my neighbours think I've lost it


Hahah! Me too!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsia71

DetailedOnline's fallout remover yesterday, but more to come today. Since I started detailing my own car, figured 500ml of everything would be enough. Several cars later for family members, friends etc. I soon realised the 5L bundles from different places aren't just for professionals!


----------



## P2K

Finished off the Dodo Juice Apple iFoam.
Nice amount of foam if you like that sort of thing and nice scent but I think I will go back to Bilt Hamber Auto Foam as the cleaning power, in my opinion, is superior


----------



## beambeam

Couldn't miss the EZ car care sale even if my eyes were shut so decided to check it out. Bought a few potions including car care shampoo, ceramic wax extreme, reigning iron, reset, GTR, citrus wash and some sub zero snow foam. It was cheap enough in small sizes that I felt it was worth a go, nice to broaden the selection at hand when cleaning the new car.


----------



## P2K

beambeam said:


> Couldn't miss the EZ car care sale even if my eyes were shut so decided to check it out. Bought a few potions including car care shampoo, ceramic wax extreme, reigning iron, reset, GTR, citrus wash and some sub zero snow foam. It was cheap enough in small sizes that I felt it was worth a go, nice to broaden the selection at hand when cleaning the new car.


Think this is in the wrong thread mate.
Should be in the "What Detailing Products Have You Bought Today ..." thread

Sounds like you've got some good products there though


----------



## Rappy

Surfex HD & Autowash. Already have replacements .

Not sure about the new packaging.


----------



## Kenan

Rappy said:


> Surfex HD & Autowash. Already have replacements .
> 
> Not sure about the new packaging.


Im keeping my old bottles to reuse the new stuff in.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Kenan said:


> Im keeping my old bottles to reuse the new stuff in.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Good idea :thumb:

Not sure why they changed it.


----------



## P2K

Meguiars Gold Class shampoo.
Good stuff, suddsy, nice scent, would buy again but I'm gonna finish off other products before I buy anything else.


----------



## 350Chris

I put an end to the last of my KKD Ferrum - it was ok but probably won’t replace like for like as it is a bit niche on availability - so harder to add to a bulk order from a preferred supplier


----------

